# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Απορίες για νέο ζευγάρι

## Margarita_Neibis

Θα μπω κατευθείαν στο θέμα...
Δευτέρα ενώνω το ζευγάρι. Πρωτάριδες και τα δυο, τα χρυσά μου.
Τρίτη - Τετάρτη μαδάνε το χαρτί από το υπόστρωμα.
Τετάρτη μεσημέρι βάζω φωλιά με τσόχα και λίγο νήμα μέσα, και φυσικά νήμα εκτός φωλιάς να βάλουν μέσα.
Από την ίδια μέρα μου πετάνε εκτός φωλιάς την τσόχα. Την ξαναβάζω.
Πέμπτη πρωί την ξαναπετάνε.
Μαδάνε το νήμα παντού αλλά μέσα δεν έχουν βάλει παρά μόνο ένα μικρό κομμάτι βαμάκι.

Σήμερα η κανάρα έκατσε στην άδεια φωλιά.  Μπαινοβγαίνει βέβαια μέσα. Μάλλον να κάνω υπομονή? Για πείτε.

Τι κάνω? Τα αφήνω ήσυχα ή βάζω νήμα εγώ πάλι μέσα με το που σηκωθεί από τη φωλιά? 

Θα σας ζαλίσω στις απορίες το ξέρω!!!

Μόλις χαλαρώσω λίγο θα γράψω και την ιστορία του ρομάντζου!

----------


## xrisam

Με το καλό οι νιόπαντροι!! :Love0007:

----------


## jimk1

Κανεις υπομονη δεν βαζεις νημα εσυ μεσα στην φωλια,οταν θα ειναι ετοιμα θα φτιαξουν την φωλια σε χρονο μηδεν

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αν θες για εξοικονομηση νηματος βαλε βαμβακι και μολις δεις να στρωνουν το αλλαζεις με το κανονικο νημα.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Θα δω και αύριο τι θα κάνουν και ανάλογα θα πράξω. Απλά δεν έχω εμπειρία και πανικοβληθηκα. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nikos Her

ειναι σημαδι οτι ετοιμαζονται αλλα *δεν ειναι ακομα ετοιμα* εντελως...
κανεις υπομονη βαζεις πολυ λιγο νημα ισα για να δεις πως το χειριζονται...
οταν δεις πολλα κομμενα χαρτακια μεσα στην φωλια σημαινει οτι ειναι πλεον ετοιμα...
υπαρχουν καναρες (εμπειρες) που χτιζουν φωλια (αλφαδια που λεω εγω...) σε μια μερα μεσα...
και αλλες (απειρες συνηθως) πο χρειαζονται 4 ή 5 μερες να την χτισουν...
*Αφου ειναι πρωταριδες και τα δυο θελει υπομονη σιγουρα...*
*Συμβουλη* δινε αυγοτροφη... και 1 ή 2 φορες την εβδομαδα βραστο αυγο!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ναι δινω αυγοτροφη και αυγό. Είναι τόσο μαγικό για μένα όλο αυτό. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Χθες το απόγευμα βρηκα έτοιμη και φωλιά. Απο τη μια πλευρά ειναι πιο χοντρη βέβαια αλλά δεν την πειράζω.
Αναμένω... Η καλύτερα να πω ειμαι σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα από την αγωνία μου!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jimk1

Τελικα ειδες την εφτιαξαν σε χρονο μηδεν,μετα το τελευταιο αυγο μπορεις να την φτιαξεις λιγο καλυτερα

----------


## Γιούρκας

:Happy0065: Άντε να ξεκινάμε σιγά σιγά!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Σήμερα έβγαλα 4 αυγουλάκια από τη φωλιά και τα αντικατέστησα με πλαστικά. Σιγά σιγά πλησιάζει ο καιρός που θα τα χωρίσω.
Τα μικρά ξεκινούν και τρώνε μόνα τους σιγά σιγά. Όλα πάνε καλά.
Στεναχωρήθηκα λίγο για τα αυγά που της τα πέταξα αλλά δε γινόταν να βασανίζεται καλοκαιριάτικα.
Του χρόνου θα προσπαθήσουμε πάλι από νωρίς την άνοιξη.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Βολεύτηκε στο μπολ!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πανέμορφα ! Να είναι πάντα καλά !  :Party0035:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αχου τι ομορφα που ειναι,ζηλεψα!

----------


## jk21

Μαργαριτα να τα χαιρεσαι !  τελικα την εκαναν την τζαναμπετια τους οι γονεις ... τα ψιλομαδησανε αλλα θα βγουνε ξανα μην σε νοιαζει !  

ειναι νωρις να καταλαβεις το φυλο . αν καποιο αρχιζει και σαλιαριζει  (συνεχομενο κελαηδησμα σαν να βγαινει ... απο το λαιμο ... αν εχει καποιο παιδι βιντεακι ας βαλει για παραδειγμα ) συνεχως και δεν σταματα καθως μεγαλωνει , συνηθως ειναι αρσενικο .Επισης το πως στηνονται στις πατηθρες δινει ενδειξη (οχι αποδειξη ) .Οταν μεγαλωνουν βεβαια εχουμε πιο σαφη αποψη

----------


## Cristina

Βρε, τα κουκλίστικα τα καναρινακια σου!! Φτου φτου!! Και τι μπολ ... Καθαρά και περιποιημένα! Μπράβο, Μαργαρίτα! Καλή συνέχεια!!

----------


## Cristina

> ( αν εχει καποιο παιδι βιντεακι ας βαλει για παραδειγμα )


Αν εννοούσατε αυτό





Έβαλα παράδειγμα τον Μιμακο μου!

----------


## jk21

αυτο ακριβως ! μια χαρα !!!

----------


## Soulaki

Μαργαρίτα τι βλέπω? ξεμυτισατε και εσείς? καλα ποτε προλάβατε?
πολυ γλυκά ειναι, εμένα μου αρέσει το λίγο μαδημένο πιο πολυ  :: πάντα μου άρεσαν τα πιο ιδιαίτερα.....
Να σου ζήσουν, και να χαίρεσαι την νέα οικογένεια.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Το αριστερό είναι σκουφατο. Για αυτό και είναι πιο χάλια. Δεν έχει βγάλει ακόμα στο κεφάλι. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Καλε τι λες? άκου εκει χάλια.....γλύκα ειναι....

----------


## Cristina

Πιο όμορφο θα είναι αφού έχει κόμη!!! Ο Elvis των καναρινιών θα γίνει!!!

----------


## xasimo

Αααααα Μαργαριτα τωρα τα ειδα τα δικα σου!! Καλα κι εσενα μεζεδακια ειναι! Μα τι καλα που ειναι οταν κανουν το μπανακι  τους.....   :Love0020: 

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Και σήμερα χώρισα το ζεύγος...με κρύα καρδιά βέβαια αλλά η μάνα όλο και τσιμπολογαγε τα μικρά.
Ξέμεινε με τα νιανιαρα ο κύριος! Η σύζυγος μετακόμισε στο ισόγειο. 
Και του χρόνου! 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ όλους για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές, την υποστήριξη και φυσικά για τα πουλάκια. 
Μανώλη και Μπαρούφα ένα ξεχωριστό ευχαριστώ σε σας! 
Κια μια φώτο του όμορφου!


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Μπράβο, Μαργαρίτα! Και του χρόνου!!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Σήμερα έβαλα και το διαχωριστικό στο κλουβί και απομόνωσα και τον αρσενικό από τα μικρά. Δεν πήρε και τόσο καλά τον αποχωρισμο με τη θηλυκιά και ηταν πολύ επιθετικός με τα μικρά. Ειδικά με το πιο μεγάλο. Τον πέτυχα σε μια τρελή μάχη μεσημεριάτικα. Και τώρα το μικρό κλείνει λίγο το ένα του μάτι. Αίμα δε βλέπω. Θα το παρακολουθώ. 



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μαργαριτα ποσο ειναι τα μικρα; θυμισε μου .... αν δεν τρωνε μονα τους σπορους και *δεν τα ταιζει* τωρα που χωριστηκε εντελως μονος του ή χωρις τη θηλυκια αλλα με αυτα ,ισως χρειαστει να τα επαναφερεις ολα μαζι

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

31 μαιου βγήκε το πρώτο. 1 Ιουνίου και 2 τα επόμενα. Τσιμπάνε μόνα τους αυγό και σπορια.  Τον έχω με το διαχωριστικό. Αν του ζητήσουν φαί λες να μη τους δώσει από το κάγκελο;
Και η μάνα ήταν επιθετική τελευταία και δεν τα τάιζε

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stefos

θεωρητικα ειναι απογαλακτησμενα, νομιζω ολα καλα θα πανε.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Και οι τσαμπουκάδες συνεχίζονται με το καγκελο. Ειδικά το μεγαλύτερο είναι πολύ δυναμικό. Κάθεται στο κλαδί και τσαμπουκαλευεται με τον πατέρα. Έλεος. 
Και μόλις πριν λίγο πλακωθηκαν στο ξύλο και τα παπαγαλια που χω για ενα κλαδί ρηγανι.
Δεν βοηθά η ζέστη φαίνεται. Παλαβωσαν...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αν τρωνε σπορους , συνεχιζεις να τα εχεις χωρια  , απλα παρατηρεις καποιες μερες , αν καποιο σταματησει να τρωει και καθεται νωχελικο . Το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι δεν θα χρειαστει να τα επαναφερεις και οι τσαμπουκαδες που βλεπεις , μαλλον σου δειχνουν οτι εχεις και ενα αρσενικο αναμεσα στα μικρα

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Να απομάκρυνω ρον αρσενικό σε άλλο κλουβί; η υπερένταση έχει περάσει σχεδόν σε όλα τα μικρά. Πρωί πρωί τσακώνονται συνέχεια με τον πατέρα και γατζωνονται στο διαχωριστικό

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stefos

Τώρα είναι με χώρισμα?
Από την μία τα μικρά και απο την άλλη ο πατέρας?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ναι με κάγκελο στο ιδιο κλουβί

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stefos

Γνώμη μου, αν τα μικρά τρώνε σπόρια , δηλαδή να έχεις δει να τα σπάνε τότε χώρισε τα, δηλαδή απομάκρυνε τον αρσενικό ή αν μπορείς βάλε κάτι να μην βλέπει.
Σιγουρεψου ότι σπάνε άνετα τα σπόρια όλα τους

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Έτσι και αλλιώς πια δεν τα τάιζε καθόλου χθες και σήμερα. 
Αυγό χόρτα και σπόρια τρώνε τα μικρά. 
Όσο είμαι σπίτι θα τα βλέπω τώρα το πρωί. Όμως πριν φύγω θα τον αλλάξω μάλλον κλουβί για να αποφύγω τραυματισμό.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Ετσι ειναι, πως λέμε...μεγαλώνουν τα παιδάκια, μεγαλώνουν τα φαρμάκια? υπομονή, θα πάρουν ολα τον δρόμο τους, και θα μπούνε στην σειρά τους.....

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μου φαίνεται ότι ηρέμισαν οι τσαμπουκάδες πίσω από τα κάγκελα. Να βγάλω το διαχωριστικό να ενωθούν πάλι με τον πατέρα τα μικρά ή όχι?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Για πείτε μια γνώμη βρε παιδιά.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Γιατί να τα ενώσεις τώρα πια με τον πατέρα;  Δεν υπάρχει λόγος.
Άσε που θα έχεις καυγάδες πάλι.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Οκ. Οπότε να τον βάλω σε άλλο κλουβί να είναι όλοι πιο άνετα. Τα είχα σε 75αρα ζευγαρωστρα. Οπότε μένουν τα μικρά στην 75αρα και μεταφέρω τον πατέρα σε άλλο 60αρι. Ευχαριστώ πολύ

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Μια χαρά. Άρχοντες θα είναι όλα τους.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μπορώ να δώσω πουλάκια από τώρα σε πρόσωπο που θέλω ή να περιμένω να μάθουν να τραγουδούν από τον πατέρα τους?
Έχω καταλάβει ποια είναι τα αγόρια και θέλω να τα χωρίσω για να αποφύγω τους τσαμπουκάδες τους.

----------


## VasilisM

Μπορείς να τα δώσεις αν θες

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη φώτο στον Δημήτρη.
Τσακωμός για το ποιος θα πρωτοφαει αυγοτροφη λουτεϊνης.


Και νίκησε το πανκιό!


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μαργαριτα το τηγανι να το προτιμας αν βαριεσαι το φουρνο ή για καποιο αλλο λογο δεν σε βολευει  . Τελικα  η παρασκευη της σε φουρνο που δοκιμασαν τα παιδια πιο κατω στο θεμα , δινει πιο ωραια υφη *Αυγοτροφή λουτείνης*αν ομως την τσακιζουν και ετσι , μια χαρα !!!

οποτε θες δοκιμασε και κατι αντιστοιχο σε υλικα με τη συνταγη της κρεμωδους αυγοτροφης

----------


## Soulaki

> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη φώτο στον Δημήτρη.
> Τσακωμός για το ποιος θα πρωτοφαει αυγοτροφη λουτεϊνης.
> 
> 
> Και νίκησε το πανκιό!
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Σουπερ το πανκιό......




> Μαργαριτα το τηγανι να το προτιμας αν βαριεσαι το φουρνο ή για καποιο αλλο λογο δεν σε βολευει  . Τελικα  η παρασκευη της σε φουρνο που δοκιμασαν τα παιδια πιο κατω στο θεμα , δινει πιο ωραια υφη *Αυγοτροφή λουτείνης*
> 
> 
> αν ομως την τσακιζουν και ετσι , μια χαρα !!!
> 
> οποτε θες δοκιμασε και κατι αντιστοιχο σε υλικα με τη συνταγη της κρεμωδους αυγοτροφης


Στον φούρνο, πόση ωρα το ψήνουμε? Εποσης αν μπει σε γυάλινο πυρέξ, θα ειναι οκ?
πολυ καλη φαίνεται..... την λίγουρευτικα.....

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Στο φούρνο με βολεύει καλύτερα. Και τρώνε και τα πουλιά σίγουρα. Στο ψήσιμο βάζω μαχαίρι να δω ποτέ είναι έτοιμο. Σαν τα κέικ

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

στο φουρνο αντε να θελει κανενα 20 λεπτο  . καλα ειναι να κρατα υγρασια 

να μια εικονα απο προσπαθεια μελους μας της αυγοτροφης λουτεινης ψημενης στο φουρνο και τριμμενης στη συνεχεια σε μουλτι




η εικονα που εβαλα ομως ειναι της κρεμωδους υφης που γινεται στην κατσαρολα 

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*

----------


## Soulaki

Τελεια, θα το φτιάξω και θα σας πω ανταπόκριση...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ενώ τα χω χωρίσει η κοπελιά έκανε αυγό. Της το πετάω ε;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

εχεις φωλια; που το εκανε; αν εχεις , γνωμη μου ειναι να περιμενεις αν κανει και αλλα , να την αφησεις 5 μερες να κλωσσησει και να της τα παρεις .Να εκτονωθει ορμονικα να μην προχωρησει σε νεο κυκλο

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Το έκανε σε μια ταιστρα. Να της την πάρω λέω. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ναι νομιζω καλα ειναι να την αφαιρεσεις  αλλα κρατα τα αυγα αν δεν σπανε και αν τελικα κατσει οπουδηποτε και κλωσσα (τοτε μονο ) βαλε μετα μια φωλια να κατσει εκει για ενα 5ημερο

----------

